# Fishing SW Florida- Ft. Myers Beach April 2007 ... Der Bericht



## guifri (30. April 2007)

So, nun will ich mich hier auch noch mal versuchen...

Ich habe den Jetlag einigermaßen überwunden, oder auch nicht. Fühle mich doch gerade wacher als noch vor ner Stunde, aber jetzt mal von Anfang an:

Eins vorneweg. Meine fischtechnischen Erwartungen wurden leider nicht erfüllt. Ich bin jedoch um die Erfahrung reicher, dass ich, falls ich noch mal in die Verlegenheit komme, einen reinen Angelurlaub in Florida zu unternehmen, mir vorher den Gezeitenkalender der Region genau anschauen werde.


Am 21.04.07 ging sie endlich los, meine langersehnte Angelwoche. Begleitet wurde ich von einem nichtangelnden Kumpel, der noch nie über denTeich geflogen ist und sich einfach mal ne Woche umsehen wollte.

Wir hatten u.a. verabredet, dass er das Auto zum Rumfahren haben kann, während ich angeln bin. So nach 3 Stunden Flugzeit und den ersten Langeweileattacken nebst minus 5 cm Beinfreiheit bei 195cm Körperlange ertönte neben mir ein jäh langegezogener Ausruf: "Scheiiiii....e!" Ich sach: "Wat is?", Er: "Ich hab meinen Führerschein vergessen!" Ich:" Nee, ne?" #q 

Dabei hatte ich ihn die ganze Woche vorher bekloppt gemacht, ob er schon gepackt hat, ob er Pass, Führerschein, Kreditkarte parat hat, ob er mich zu den vereinbarten Treffpunkten mit den Guides fährt...und und und...Vielleicht habe ich ihn auch einfach nur nervös gemacht  

Wie dem auch sei, überm Atlantik stand fest, es kann nur Einen (Fahrer) geben. Das Thema war dann schnell abgehakt, weil es zumindest schon mal keinen Einfluss mein Angelverhalten haben sollte und letztendlich auch nicht hatte.

Nach langen Flugstunden voll gespannter Erwartung kamen wir an, Emigration ging einigermaßen zügig, Gepäck wie immer nicht ganz so...Aber irgendwann hatten wir endlich alle Gepäckstücke beisammen und im zügigen Tempo zur Autovermietung ab in die nächste Warteschlange. Toll, ich wollte doch noch angeln gehen...Und was ist das für ein Kack-Wetter? Regen, Wind...prima

Nach weiteren 30 Minuten endlich die Autoschlüssel in der Hand. Aus dem Ford Taurus ist irgendwie ein Pontiac Grand Prix geworden, was zwar jetzt irgendwie sportlich war, aber bei meiner Körperlänge hatte ich die volle Sicht mehr so auf die Sonnenblende als durch die Windschutzscheibe.

Sitz in die Liegeposition gebracht und schon konnte ich was sehen...Na ja, egal, wenn ich in dem Stil jetzt weiterschreibe, komme ich nie zum Angeln :q 

Also, auf dem Weg zum Motel schnell zum letzten Angelladen vor der Brücke, license gekauft, baitbucket gekauft, erst mal frozen shrimps dazu, ab über die brücke, 2 mal rechts und schon am motel, regen hatte aufgehört, eingecheckt, kurze motelinspektion...na ja...nicht so dolle, aber bananen vor der tür und klimaanlage und kühlschrank geht und günstig...

so, endlich da. klamotten ausgepackt, ruten klar gemacht und ab zur pier...


----------



## guifri (30. April 2007)

*AW: Fishing SW Florida- Ft. Myers Beach April 2007 ... Der Bericht*

An der Pier angekommen habe ich sofort die Ruten mit den Shrimps bestückt und ausgeworfen und gewartet, was denn da jetzt jeden Moment anbeißen würde..So, wie ich das halt von da kannte, irgendwas biss immer.............aber nicht diesmal, kein biss, minutenlang...10 minuten...mmmh...habe mich so umgeschaut bei den anderen Anglern...auch nichts. 

Komisch, dann hatte doch einer der anderen Angler Biss. Rute im Halbkreis und dann war der Fisch doch weg...

Na ja, ich war eh nach dem langen Tag irgendwie noch im falschen Film und dachte mir, morgen, ja morgen kannst Du den ganzen langen Tag angeln und dann geht´s los.


Also eingepackt, noch was essen gegangen und ab in die Heia. Am nächsten Morgen schön frühstücken, Angeln und Kumpel eingepackt und ab nach Sanibel und frohen Mutes auf die fishingpier, die schon recht gut besucht war, linke Seite war voll, ich also auf die Rechte, im nachhinein, weiß ich auch warum die alle links waren|uhoh: :
Links wurden mit dem (ganz schwach) ablaufenden Wasser wenigstens ein paar spanish mackerels  mit an jigs gezupften Shrimps gefangen, rechts (ich, ohne jigs) nichts! Nicht einen Zupfer........für mehrere Stunden. Aber da das wetter so geil war und ich die Umgebung genossen habe, habe ich es bis zum frühen Nachmittag ausgehalten.

Am späten nachmittag dann wieder an der pier von ft. myers beach....auch hier; bis auf ein paar nichtssagende Zupfer...nix.

Also, was tun? Die guides waren erst für den übernächsten und überübernächsten Tag gebucht.

Ok, machen wir am nächsten tag die sichere variante. eine halfday-fishingtour mit captn. tonys fishingexpress. kumpel wollte mitkommen, aber am schiff angekommen, meinte er die frühstückswaffel läge ihm schwer im magen. er also zu fuß zurück und ich auf´s schiff...das übliche geschwätz mit den amis auf der 2-stündigen fahrt zum riff und dann giong es endlich los. da ich die elenden ruten und rollen auf diesen schiffen kannte, hatte ich meine eigene rute mitgenommen, aber die gleiche montage (blei mit 2 haken am seiten arm) gewählt.

ollen tintenfisch ran und das ganze gerödel auf grund gelassen...und biss!


morgen geht´s weiter...


----------



## guifri (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fishing SW Florida- Ft. Myers Beach April 2007 ... Der Bericht*

weiter geht´s:

und biss: hoch kam irgendein sog. spotfish...

fing ja gut an. es biss bei mir die ganz zeit, bei den anderen wahrscheinlich auch, aber am ende würde ich sagen, dass mein eimer der vollste war. 

da ich meinen fisch an meinen nachbarn aus michigan verschenkt hatte, hatte ich leider nicht mitbekommen, wer den schwersten fisch hatte. großes kam nicht hoch. die grouper waren allesamt untermaßig. 

aber nach der pleite vom vortag war ich zufrieden, zumal das snapperstippen an leichter rute doch viel spaß bringt.

weiterhin hat uns den ganzen tag ein delfinpäärchen begleitet, die es schafften ab und an die fische vom haken zu klauen...

erwähnenswert wäre noch der andere fischnachbar vom lake ontario. der hat dort selbst ein charterboot und trollt auf sämtlich salmoniden. jetzt habe ich gelernt, dass die salmoniden in den großen seen auch nur besatz und kein natürliches vorkommen sind und max. 6 jahre alt werden...

also quasi sind die großen seen so ne art forellenpuff - nur in groß:g 

abends bin ich dann noch mal auf die pier. aber auch diesmal wieder nichts nennenswertes. was mir nur immer wieder auffällt, dass die amis so recht distanzlos sind, wenn es darum geht, den sunset zu beobachten. ich war immer froh, wenn ich an der pier links noch ein plätzchen fand, um nicht ständig in der meute amis mit kameras zu stehen #q |supergri


----------



## guifri (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fishing SW Florida- Ft. Myers Beach April 2007 ... Der Bericht*

am darauf folgenden tag sollte eigentlich das highlight kommen:

TARPONTOUR mit captn. terry!!!

am vorabend mit captn. terry telefoniert und als treffpunkt die ramp an der punta rassa rd. (letze ausfahrt vorm sanibel causeway) ausgemacht.

8 uhr sollte es losgehen, ich war um halb acht da, da ich eh nicht richtig geschlafen habe. gott sei dank, terry war auch da und es konnte gleich losgehen. baitfish war ebenfalls bereits ausreichend im livewell.

wir fuhren los und meine erste frage war natürlich: "are there any tarpons around???"

answer: "yes, there are many!" uiuiui...spannungsgeladen und mit vollgas fuhren wir in entsprechendes gebiet. als wir ankamen , erzählte terry mir ne menge darüber, wie und worauf ich achten sollte, um die tarpons zu sichten und wenn der tarpon beißt. das wasser war leider etwas choppy aber nach kurzer zeit sahen wir sie...die giganten, meinen traumfisch, sie rollten und sprangen um uns rum in größen von 100 bis 150 lbs.

3 ruten wurden klar gemacht, 2 mit livepinfish, einer oben einer unten, 1 mit totem catfishleib auf grund...

und dann ging das warten los, und wirwartete n und warteten und zwischendurch sahen wir sie immer mal wieder springen..sie waren um uns rum, aber sie bissen nicht, diese vermaledeiten, blöden mutierten heringe. #q es war nichts zu machen.

irgendwann am mittag gaben wir zunächst auf und machten uns daran evtl. nen redfish oder snook an den haken zu bekommen. also auf richtung mangroven, shiners an den haken und ab vor die bäume damit. erster stopp nichts. zweiter stopp:

dann kam endlich BISS, strike und los ging´s, "zieh das ding bloß weg von den büschen" war terrys ansage. 

am ende war ein kleiner aber feiner redfish im boot und ich war ziemlich happy, weil diese art auch noch in meiner liste fehlte. wollte kein langes zinober mit der kamera machen, so dass der fisch direkt wieder schwimmen durfte..weiter ging´s, das wasser bewegte sich mal wieder so gut wie gar nicht und war ursächlich für das schlechte beißverhalten der fische.

dann kam noch ein redfish, der war nicht schlecht und kamera war diesmal auch nicht weit weg, also foto (siehe anhang):

am ende waren es dann drei redfish. am nachmittag sind wir noch mal zurück ins tarpongebiet. der wind hatte etwas nachgelassen, aber wir haben sie nicht mehr gefunden...shit.

also nix mit tarpon. von meinem guide am folgetag wusste ich schon, dass er nicht gerne auf tarpon fischt. terry kannte ihn auch und bestätigte, dass butch ein guter snook- und redfish-angler, aber kein tarponangler sei.

na ja, chance auf tarpon zunächst vertan.


----------



## guifri (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fishing SW Florida- Ft. Myers Beach April 2007 ... Der Bericht*

abends dann wieder auf die pier. und was soll ich sagen, kaum biss, kaum fisch...ich war eh total kaputt vom ganzen tag auf wasser und dachte mir: was soll´s? genug für heute...

ich hatte meine klamotten noch nicht ganz zusammengepackt, bog sich die ca. 3,60 m lange dicke fette fiberglas-rute meines piernachbarn, der gerade auf der pier richtung strand unterwegs war, um sich nen fetten snook zu angeln (hatte er auch geschafft)...das wasser explodierte und ich konnte meinen augen kaum trauen.

in 20m entfernung sprang ein tarpon von geschätzt 150lbs aus dem wasser. erst als ich dem kumpel von diesem angler auf die rute hinwies, realisierte der beim hochnehmen der rute, was da los war.

der tarpon zog erst mal ab, wie ne lokomotive, die rolle war leider auch nicht die beste und die schnur minderte sich doch zusehends richtung spulenkern...dann zog der fisch nach rechts, sprang noch mal in voller länge aus dem wasser zog weiter nach rechts und der bursche an der rute brach in schweiß aus...inzwischen war mächtig auflauf an der pier und der drill wurde von den OOHS und AAHHS der zuschauer begleitet. doch auch hier kam, was kommen musste....es machte PING und die schnur hing schlaff durch. der fisch war weg, der angler fertig und die zuschauer voller mitgefühl für den angler.

ich konnte es nicht fassen, ich idiot hab 425 us-$ dollar für den ganzen tag mit dem guide gezahlt, um endlich mal nen tarpon zu haken und neben mir an der pier biss das vieh einfach so...wieder ein grund mehr, um schlecht einzuschlafen und ich hatte ernsthaft drüber nachgedacht, die tour mit captn butch zu canceln und einen anderen weg zum tarpon zu suchen |uhoh: 

letzten endes dachte ich, dass ich das nicht bringen könnte und snook ja auch noch auf meiner liste fehlte. also um 5.30 uhr wieder aufgestanden, um 6.30 uhr war ich am vereinbarten treffpunkt bei captn. butch, der leider noch keinen baitfish gefangen hatte. 

also los zum baitfish. anfüttern war mein job und butchie warf das wurfnetz. nach 15 minuten hatten wir genug köderfische für den ganzen tag und los ging´s mit noch mehr gas als am vortag. da es morgens doch noch recht frisch war, habe ich mir hier wohl meine ohrenentzündung geholt, die ich morgen endlich mal untersuchen lasse.

an der ausrüstung im boot konnte ich schon sehen, dass ich das thema tarpon gar nicht ansprechen brauchte. dafür waren die kleinen rütchen nicht ausgelegt. 

ich muss dazu sagen, die ausrüstung von butchie war erste sahne. stella-röllchen und st.croix-rütchen vom feinsten. dementsprechned pfleglich wollte er natürlich den umgang mit der ausrüstung haben, was für mich aber auch kein problem und damit selbstverständlich war.

wir hatten einen supertag mit viel spaß aber auch für mich ganz lehrreich, auch wenn es heute ebenfalls schlecht gebissen hatte. zumindest weiß ich heute, dass man sich auf die aussagen von butch verlassen kann. er hat mir schon vor wochen gemailt, dass die tage am 24.4. und 25.4. schwierige tides mit sich bringen würden und er behielt leider recht.

aber am ende des  tages, waren es immerhin 6 snook. die größeren hatten wir leider verloren. aber egal, es hat richtig laune gemacht, diesen fisch an feiner ausrüstung zu drillen.

dann abends an die pier. da ich jetzt nur noch mit köderfisch angelte, gab´s ein paar spannende bisse. am ende konnte ich jedoch nur nen kleinen blacktipshark überlisten.


----------



## guifri (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fishing SW Florida- Ft. Myers Beach April 2007 ... Der Bericht*

snookbild nr. 2


----------



## guifri (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fishing SW Florida- Ft. Myers Beach April 2007 ... Der Bericht*

da die beiden letzten tage recht anstrengend waren, dachte ich, mir mal nen lazy day einzuschieben und meinem kumpel mal den strand am lovers key zu zeigen. gesagt, getan. angelrute war natürlich trotzdem dabei. 

also angekommen, 2 liegen plus sonnenschirm klar gemacht und 24!!! us-$ dafür abgedrückt. fand ich preislich ziemlich daneben im verhältnis zu den ansonsten recht moderaten preisen in der region. egal, der planet brannt wie hulle und der wind ließ einen in gefährliche sicherheit bezüglich der sonne verfallen.

die dame, die uns die liegen vermietete, machte mich dann auf die pier in der backbay vom lovers key aufmerksam.

ich also hin, liveshrimp dabei und angel mal hierhin mal dorthin, mal vor die mangroven, mal mitten ins wasser geworfen..mal mit blei, mal ohne, mal mit jig und und..alles probiert, nix ging...außer dass da so ein stingray meinte, vor meiner nase ein bisschen im wasser rumzuspielen.

die dame bei den liegen fand das bei mer rückkehr zum strand wohl ziemlich ungewöhnlich und meinte ich solle es mal auf tarpon im meer probieren. die wären nämlich auch da....super hinweis, wir hatten voll gegenwind und dadurch, war erstens nichts zu sehen und zweitenbs hatte ich eh nur die leichte rute dabei  

also, ab auf die liege und ein bisschen bubu gemacht.


----------



## guifri (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fishing SW Florida- Ft. Myers Beach April 2007 ... Der Bericht*

so ein mist, hab mir gerad die finger wund geschrieben und der beitrag ist weg, toll.

also den rest im telegrammstil:

donnerstag abend:

pier am matanzaspass genommen. liveshrimp und frozen fingermullet, weil kein livebaitfish zu bekommen war.

endlich mal häufig biss und schöne mangrovesnapper und ladyfish gefangen.

ladyfish als snookköder genommen, heavy biss gehabt, leider nicht lange genug gewartet, also war der dicke fisch wieder weg.

egal, war trotzdem gut.

letzter angeltag: noch mal ne halfday-kuttertour gemacht. eimer wieder randvoll gemacht, schönen red grouper (aber trotzdem untermaßig) gefangen.

abends noch mal auf die pier. letzter tarponversuch, leider nur nen blacktipsharp rausbekommen, aber es biss wieder gut, so wie ich´s von damals noch kannte. 

hatte noch kurz für aufruhr gesorgt , nachdem ein dicker stingray meine beastmaster bis kurz vorm bersten bog. leider setzte er sich aufgrund fest und ich konnte nur so lange ziehen bis die 20lbs powerpro riss.

mein nachbar fing an der leihrute noch nen fetten jack crevalle, super fisch.

all in all war die woche dann doch super verlaufen, auch wenn der ganz dicke fisch nicht hochkam.

träume sind halt träume und wenn der ein oder andere sich erfüllt, dann ist das wunderbar.

schaun mer mal, was ende september dann so in der sarasotabay los sein wird. 

bis dahin

capt´n guifri sparrow


----------



## Gunnar (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fishing SW Florida- Ft. Myers Beach April 2007 ... Der Bericht*

Hallo Guido,

super Bericht und tolle Pics. Man kann nicht alle Träume auf einmal erfüllen. Außerdem so ein Snook macht auch ordentlich Spaß an der Rute. War mir leider nicht vergönnt so ein Teil zu fangen. Die Tarpons waren in der Tampabay noch nicht angekommen, außer ein paar residents.
Wenn Du im Herbst in Sarasota bist, fahre unbedingt mal an die beiden Piers bei der Sunshine Skyway.
Ich schreib dazu noch mal was.

Gunnar


----------



## guifri (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fishing SW Florida- Ft. Myers Beach April 2007 ... Der Bericht*

hier noch ein bericht von capt´n butchie himself (mein guide vom 25.4.)

http://www.barhoppr.com/rept042807.htm


----------



## Nick_A (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fishing SW Florida- Ft. Myers Beach April 2007 ... Der Bericht*

Hi Guido #h

herzlich willkommen zurück !

Eins vorab....wirklich feiner Bericht #6



guifri schrieb:


> TARPONTOUR mit captn. terry!!!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



:q

Datt klang doch sicher schon mal vielversprechend ! :m



guifri schrieb:


> ...als wir ankamen , erzählte terry mir ne menge darüber, wie und worauf ich achten sollte, um die tarpons zu sichten und wenn der tarpon beißt.
> ...
> 3 ruten wurden klar gemacht, 2 mit livepinfish, einer oben einer unten, 1 mit totem catfishleib auf grund...



Auf was sollte man denn achten --> Tips ?

Habt Ihr die pinfish an der freien Leine gefischt (einen an der kurzen direkt unter dem Boot und einen an der langen Leine auf Grund) oder aber mit Pose und Blei ?

In welchem Gebiet habt ihr gefischt und bei welcher Wassertiefe ?



guifri schrieb:


> und dann ging das warten los, und wirwartete n und warteten und zwischendurch sahen wir sie immer mal wieder springen..sie waren um uns rum, aber sie bissen nicht, diese vermaledeiten, blöden mutierten heringe. #q es war nichts zu machen.
> ...
> na ja, chance auf tarpon zunächst vertan.



:q :q

Jupp...datt kenn ich gut ! Ist zum Verzweifeln mit den blöden Teilen ! :r #q 

Manchmal könnt man echt ´ne Ladung TNT im Wasser zünden !!!***LACH***



guifri schrieb:


> dann kam noch ein redfish, der war nicht schlecht und kamera war diesmal auch nicht weit weg, also foto (siehe anhang):
> 
> am ende waren es dann drei redfish. am nachmittag sind wir noch mal zurück ins tarpongebiet. der wind hatte etwas nachgelassen, aber wir haben sie nicht mehr gefunden...shit.



SAUBERER RED !!! #6


----------



## Nick_A (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fishing SW Florida- Ft. Myers Beach April 2007 ... Der Bericht*



guifri schrieb:


> ich konnte es nicht fassen, ich idiot hab 425 us-$ dollar für den ganzen tag mit dem guide gezahlt, um endlich mal nen tarpon zu haken und neben mir an der pier biss das vieh einfach so...wieder ein grund mehr, um schlecht einzuschlafen und ich hatte ernsthaft drüber nachgedacht, die tour mit captn butch zu canceln und einen anderen weg zum tarpon zu suchen |uhoh:



:c 

Ist manchmal wirklich zum Heulen !!! :q

Aber leider beissen die Riesenhääringe meist dann, wenn man(n) keine Chance hat sie rauszubekommen (falsches Tackle für Tarpon, falscher Ort [Brücke/Pier])...zum Verzweifeln !!! |motz: :#2: 

Ich kann gut mit Dir fühlen, was Du an dem Abend so gedacht hast !   |pftroest:


----------



## Nick_A (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fishing SW Florida- Ft. Myers Beach April 2007 ... Der Bericht*



guifri schrieb:


> wir hatten einen supertag mit viel spaß aber auch für mich ganz lehrreich, auch wenn es heute ebenfalls schlecht gebissen hatte. zumindest weiß ich heute, dass man sich auf die aussagen von butch verlassen kann. er hat mir schon vor wochen gemailt, dass die tage am 24.4. und 25.4. schwierige tides mit sich bringen würden und er behielt leider recht.



Nach den Tides muss ich das nächste Mal auch meinen Urlaub planen ! Wir hatten in der zweiten Woche ebenfalls die schwächeren Tiden und damit auch die "beissärmeren Zeiten" erwischt 

Gegen schlechtes Wetter und viel Wind kann man ja nix machen/kann man nicht planen (bis auf die Wahl der Jahreszeit...und da waren wir im März leider auch etwas früh)...aber die Tide werd ich definitiv nächstes Mal beachten :q



guifri schrieb:


> aber am ende des  tages, waren es immerhin 6 snook. die größeren hatten wir leider verloren. aber egal, es hat richtig laune gemacht, diesen fisch an feiner ausrüstung zu drillen.



SAUBER !!! #6

Noch ´nen Fisch von der "offenen Liste" abgehakt ! :m


----------



## Nick_A (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fishing SW Florida- Ft. Myers Beach April 2007 ... Der Bericht*



guifri schrieb:


> träume sind halt träume und wenn der ein oder andere sich erfüllt, dann ist das wunderbar.
> 
> schaun mer mal, was ende september dann so in der sarasotabay los sein wird.



Oh ja !!! Ich habe da auch noch einige Träume offen|schlafen |schlaf: ...aber das treibt einen dann beim nächsten Mal noch mehr an ! :q

Drück Dir beeits jetzt die Daumen für September ! :m

Nochmals...toller Bericht...und ein paar weitere Fischarten sind von Deiner Liste "abgehakt" ! Und ein Urlaub in Florida ist auch ohne allerdickste Fische immer wieder traumhaft !:l 

Viele Grüße aus Stuagat #h
Robert


----------



## guifri (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fishing SW Florida- Ft. Myers Beach April 2007 ... Der Bericht*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Hi Guido #h
> ! :m
> 
> 
> ...




hi robert,

achten soll man z.b. auf die ruten, wenn man mehrere fischt. wenn ein tarpon beißt und um´s boot rumzieht kann es passieren, dass dir die schnur durch den hals wandert. wäre suboptimal... 

ansonsten gab es keine specialtips. die von dir beschriebenen angelarten hatten wir ALLE durch 

ach so, falls mal ein tarpon beißen sollte und das vieh fängt an zu springen, die rute so schnell wie möglich richtung wasser halten, damit genug "luft" zum sprung da ist.

ansonsten wusste der guide ja nicht, dass ich ich schon informiert hatte. der amerikaner an sich scheint ja davon auszugehen, dass man sich nicht bildet #d :q 

aber all in all bleibt es für mich ein herrliches reiseland:l


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fishing SW Florida- Ft. Myers Beach April 2007 ... Der Bericht*

MoinMoin!

Super Bericht und klasse Bilder!
Nächstes Jahr gehts für mich 4 Wochen nach CapeCoral
bin gespannt was ich da dem Meer entlocken kann :q


----------



## guifri (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fishing SW Florida- Ft. Myers Beach April 2007 ... Der Bericht*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Hi Guido #h
> 
> 
> 
> In welchem Gebiet habt ihr gefischt und bei welcher Wassertiefe ?



hi robert,

wir sind vom sanibel causeway ausgesehen,  nördliche richtung gefahren.

ich weiß nicht, ob du dich noch an die stromleitungen erinenrts, die da da auf hohen masten überm wasser gespannt sind.

so ca. na halbe bis zwei meilen HINTER diesen strommasten kommt ein loch von über 20 ft wassertiefe. da halten sich die tarpons in der regel vormittags auf. am nachmittag sind sie in der regel angeblich ca. 1 bis 2 meilen weiter östlich richtung backcountry. da kommt eine recht große frei wasserfläche.

ergänzung:

habe mir gerade noch mal ne grobe karte angeguckt. müsste eigentlich der pine island sound gewesen sein. kannst ja da mal auf die wassertiefen gucken. wenn da was über 20ft dabei ist, dann war es da...

wenn der baitfish da ist, ist wohl auch der tarpon da.


----------



## Gunnar (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fishing SW Florida- Ft. Myers Beach April 2007 ... Der Bericht*

Hallo Guido,

ich habe gerade eine neue Angelzeitung von Rute und Rolle in die Hand genommen (Ausgabe 1), am 29. Mai erscheint Ausgabe 2 mit einem großen Bericht über Angeln in Florida mit DVD, unter anderem Tarponfischen in Boca Grande.

Gunnar


----------



## guifri (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fishing SW Florida- Ft. Myers Beach April 2007 ... Der Bericht*

hi gunnar,

werde ich mir nicht holen!!!

da kriege ich ja nur wieder lange zähne


----------



## Volker2809 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fishing SW Florida- Ft. Myers Beach April 2007 ... Der Bericht*

Super interessanter Bericht!!! Schade, dass die ganz großen Fänge nicht dabei waren, aber Du hast ja schon bald wieder die Chance!! 

#6


----------

